# I found this little guy at my doorstep this morning.



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2017)

I almost stepped on this little turtle going out to the garden. We don't have many turtles around here. Maybe a bird was about to have him for dinner and dropped him . He is only about the size of a half dollar. After his photo shoot I put him in a damp wooded area that doesn't get mowed.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2017)

It's a baby snapping turtle, Ruth.  Cute.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks Nancy, I had no idea what he was. It's a good thing he wasn't bigger I would have picked him up anyway to put him in a safer place and lost  finger.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2017)

How cute it is. They scare me when they're bigger. Good for you, Ruth!


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 16, 2017)

Another star for your crown, Ruth


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2017)

awwww how cute is that?


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2017)

Turtles are kind of neat.  We have gobs of Box Turtles, and every time I mow the yard, I try to watch for them so I don't run over them with the mower.  I usually have to stop at least 2 or 3 times while mowing, and pick them up and move them out of harms way.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 16, 2017)

Cute little creature....


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2017)

That's interesting that he came to your door Ruth. Maybe he sensed an animal lover lives there. They live for 50 years! As a child I had a full grown "pet" snapping turtle that lived in our pond in Bucks County PA. My dad tied a thin rope somehow to his back leg and tied the other end to a lightweight tiny plastic boat that floated on the surface so we knew where he was all the time. Eventually my dad undid the rope and relocated him to another pond because he was afraid we'd get hurt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2017)

Ruth, Maybe you should hang onto him, he could come in handy when he gets a little older!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2017)

Aunt Bea, I have and old snapper already. The hubby.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Sep 16, 2017)

Snapping turtles live in water and eat fish, don't they? I hope he can find a suitable water habitat. Some kid must have caught him in a creek and abandoned him on your doorstep.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2017)

If you have a pond or swamp within a mile of your house, its mama probably lives there.  

_"Snapping turtles rarely leave their aquatic habitat except during the breeding season, at which time females travel great distances in search of a place to dig a nest and lay eggs. Some turtles have been found as far as a mile from the nearest water source."   (_source: many)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2017)

Nancy, yes we do have a pond less than a mile away. Maybe more will show up. If they do I'll take them back to the pond. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sarajane (Sep 24, 2017)

Did i see a tail on that snapping turtle Ruth,...very cute.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 24, 2017)

Sweet, Ruth.  Glad you are someone who keeps watch for the little critters.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2017)

You are a good person Ruth, thanks for helping the little guy out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I almost stepped on this little turtle going out to the garden. We don't have many turtles around here. Maybe a bird was about to have him for dinner and dropped him . He is only about the size of a half dollar. After his photo shoot I put him in a damp wooded area that doesn't get mowed.View attachment 42175


Cool!  I love turtles and animals, too!


----------

